# Happy to be here



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello, I am a "mom" to 2 adorable male kitties, Bailey is 8 months old and Oliver is 4 months. I hadn't had a fur friend for quite some time and now that I'm retired I decided to adopt. Bailey came first in March 2014 and Oliver was adopted in July. Best thing I've ever done.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Pat! Welcome to the forum! 
Bailey and Oliver are Gorgeous! 
Does Bailey have blue eyes?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

what a great picture! Your kitties are beautiful. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Hi Pat! Welcome to the forum!
> Bailey and Oliver are Gorgeous!
> Does Bailey have blue eyes?


Bailey has one blue eye and one gold eye.  He's half Angora half NoTellin.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Love the half NoTellin!!
My girl, Snowflake, aka Little Diva!


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> LOL! Love the half NoTellin!!
> My girl, Snowflake, aka Little Diva!
> View attachment 69714


Snowflake looks just like Bailey. I bet they could fall in love. Beautiful girl you have. Got to take Bailey and Oliver to the vet.....poops problems. I'm sure I'll have some questions for the forum soon... as I am ---> :fust


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh No! Keep us posted Pat! 
It seems like a lot of our cats have been having mystery issues...concerning poo issues!! 
All Paws Crossed! 
Sharon


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome Pat and your kitty babies Bailey and Oliver - they are gorgeous!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeeeee!! Not only are your kitties adorable, that pic is so sweet! I love Bailey's fluffy ears!


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's my thread!! It was moved from introduction to Meet My Kitty. I thought I was losing my mind :wiggle
I took Bailey and Oliver to the Vet yesterday, poops problems. The Dr. put them on Prescription Hill's Science Diet i/d Gastrointestinal Dry. Oliver, the little one will eat it and he finally got a good poo, Bailey doesn't like it. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

Here are my babies. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba9nIoPqYIM


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww....More Bailey and Oliver cuteness!! Love!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Two loving "brothers"!! - so cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I cannot believe how unbelievably well they get along. Bailey looks like he's got quite a bit of patience with a little kitten all over him! It's so cute that he lets Oliver know when he's had enough of the licking of the face thing and Oliver understands and promptly moves on to grooming the rest of Bailey!


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

spirite said:


> I cannot believe how unbelievably well they get along. Bailey looks like he's got quite a bit of patience with a little kitten all over him! It's so cute that he lets Oliver know when he's had enough of the licking of the face thing and Oliver understands and promptly moves on to grooming the rest of Bailey!


I was surprised how quickly they got along. At first Bailey did the hissing thing and was a darn right bully. Oliver would just sit and cower. I don't know if this had anything to do with the change but I immediately bought some of Jackson Galaxy's (My Cat From **** guy) Spirit Essences Ultimate Peacemaker and within days the hissing stopped, then about a week later or so Bailey started grooming Oliver. Whether their getting along was a result from the essences or on their own accord, I was grateful. They just love each other.

When I took them both to the vet the other day, the vet was giving Oliver (the little one) a thermometer in the behind and he yelled. Bailey growled like a dog at the vet. It was like he was saying "don't hurt my brother".


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

LOL I must have said a bad word. Looks like the curse word filter picked up "My Cat from H.E. double hockey sticks" as me cursing.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh yes, that show has an unfortunate name, since it gets talked about quite a bit here, yet that last word will always get filtered out. 

I'm not familiar with that Jackson Galaxy product - is it a liquid? a pheromone spray? My girls are way past ever being lovey-dovey (it's been 12.5 years...), but if it had any effect at all on your boys, it might be worth having around!


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

spirite said:


> Oh yes, that show has an unfortunate name, since it gets talked about quite a bit here, yet that last word will always get filtered out.
> 
> I'm not familiar with that Jackson Galaxy product - is it a liquid? a pheromone spray? My girls are way past ever being lovey-dovey (it's been 12.5 years...), but if it had any effect at all on your boys, it might be worth having around!


This is the one that I bought. It comes with 3 bottles of different formulas. It's a liquid and you just put a few drops in your hand and pet your cat. If you look up Jackson Galaxy there are videos and articles on how to use, which is the best product for you etc. As I said, I don't know if it was this product that worked but something happened. On some cats, it could take a month or so to see results. 

Here's a link to learn more about what the product is: Spirit Essences | Jackson Galaxy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks PatA!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum PatA! We are happy to have you here!  Bailey and Oliver are too cute for words, and the video is just to die for! They are too precious! <3


----------

